

Video Offers Glimpse of Biosafety Level 4 Lab - davidmr
http://www.bu.edu/today/2013/video-offers-glimpse-of-biosafety-level-4-lab/

======
PhantomGremlin
The article neglected to mention whether or not there was a nuclear bomb in
the basement, for when all other methods of containment fail. :-)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Andromeda_Strain](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Andromeda_Strain)

~~~
galvanist
I hope they maintain their teletypes better than the wildfire people or
someone is bound to get shot by anti-monkey-lasers.

